
Ford is recycling McDonald’s coffee waste into car parts - laurex
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/4/20994188/ford-mcdonalds-recycling-coffee-grounds-car-parts
======
Superscribe
This is a great idea, I am pretty interested to see how it all turns out in
the end, but the idea itself is commendable

